# Does Wasp ship to U.S



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

I was thinking of buying a slingshot from Wasp but I do not know if they ship from the UK to the U.S. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I was on their website not long ago, I put a slingshot in the cart and when I went to check out it says they do ship to US, but I didn't want to pay what I thought was to high for the shipping.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Yep, they certainly do ship to the U.S. Shipping is a bit high as Hoss has pointed out. I think it cost me between 14-16 bucks. Worth it though I felt for all the stuff I bought. Make sure to grab some pit pouches, you won’t regret it.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dan Ambrosius is selling many frames from Wasp stateside including G10 and aluminum ones, you should check it out on FB


----------

